# Meerkat information



## tezarini (Mar 15, 2011)

I have seen meerkat's for sale on here. I just wondered what the requirements for owning these was? Do you need a license or anything? I know that you would need a good knowledge of such an animal but am intrigued as was not aware that you could purchase them in this country as pets.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

No license or paperwork is needed to keep Meerkats in the UK. However I wouldn't advise you buy such specialist animals from pet shops, as some have jumped on the band-wagon of the Meerkat's recent fame.

They should not be kept singly, but rather you should obtain 2 or more. They need plenty of space to forage around in, & a good varied diet. They need heating in the winter.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Also useful to remember that meerkat society is brutal and family members and pets become part of that society!


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

You do need very good knowledge of these animals before obtaining a group (as Zoo-Man has mentioned they must not be kept on their own). 

As they are not domesticated animals they still very much have their wild instincts and will protect & defend their territory which is why they need suitable housing as well as their specialist diet of live insects, fruit, veg etc which must also be supplemented.

The correct heating/lighting must also be taken into consideration however natural sunlight is always better (if it weren’t for this UK weather mine would be outside all day :lol2

So there is a lot to take into account with these animals but if you have the time, the money and the patients it is all worthwhile.


----------

